# Huge livebearers wanted



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

I am looking for the huge strain of swordtails 7 inch+ size adults. Also of interest is any other large livbearer. Any fish gotten will go into a 75 packed full of many different plants. Chosen fish must not be diggers or plant eaters. Final goal is a large breeding population of ONE main fish type with 30-50 members. After that I will be wanting to share fry with other hobbyists. Tankmates are 4 dwarf plecos and (7)cory cats. there is no moss in the tank. Main plant types are crypts anubius and vals. Current flow is high (river type flow) water quality is awsome due to the waterfall and tidepool 2. I say all this to convay that I have a great home ready NOW for a group of unique fish. I will want at least 4 males and 12 females in seed group.
ANYONE who has the perfect fish for this tank please send me a PM with a picture of species offered. 
Thanks for reading. May the spirit be with you. 
Firey Snow Meadow


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey I had one really nice offer...However I need both males AND females. 
The 75 is still sitting with a livebearer slot WIDE open. Someone here has to have these fish or something cool they can share. Chime up PLEASE! I would love to get a nice strain. I will post a picture of my tank as soon as I can get a this photo thing figured out.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've never heard of the huge strain of swordtails. Do you have a link or some pictures?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Sailfin Mollies tend to get larger, 6-7".


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

In 1994 my mom had some pineapple type swords that were 7 inches. She keeps talking about how she had swords as big as a dollar bill. Now she can't find any bigger then 3-4 inches. Well I am looking for her next "birthday present and I want it to be something special. Hense my "quest". I realize alot of strains are no longer available and would be willing to get her something worth me giving MOM.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a very sweet thoughtful gift... I hope you are successful in your quest!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Are you talking about Montezuma swords?


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

NO montys are OUT. I showed her a picture after I was offered some....Her reply was " I don't like those. " She didn't like the really long tail opting me not to buy them. The quest goes on for now. 
I DID get some wild dwarf ciclids for her tank at work today


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

just a question about the stocking level you are proposing:
you sid 75 gallong tank. Is it filled to the top with water? I tend to think the larger livebearers (such as large swordtails) are relatively dirty fish. If this is a waterfall tank and not filled up all the way, adding 12 females plus your proposed amount of males in addition to your pre-existing fish pop might be a bit high.


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

The 75 IS filled all the way to the top. The waterfall is the overflow box in the corner. This tank can support a LARGE fish population 50+ easily the way it is set-up and maintained. The pleco population was traded for the dwarf ciclids.  . That being said I know I have plenty of tank-space to house the fish I am seeking. 
I really appreciate your concern for the wellfare of the fish. I am the same way!! NEVER will I knowingly put a fish in crappy/overstocked tank conditions.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I know Ramirez over at aquabid sells several strains of swordtails. Although I'm sure the ones he sells aren't fully grown (hence not 'giant' yet) he might have some strains that tend to grow larger than others. You might try dropping him a line.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Shame she doesn't like the montys as many of those would fit your bill.

As for large "helleri" swords I have seen some at around 4 inches but they are uncommon. I suspect some fish farmer is breeding them. I recall Goliad farms received some stock from a guy by the name of Bobby Ellermann...who bred huge highfin lyretail swords. Perhaps your LFS could place an order with them.


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

*Victory*

I FOUND THE HUGGEST SWORDS I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!
I GOT A TRIO FOR THE 75. THESE ARE HUGE I am talking like 7" WITHOUT the sword. Thanks a ton everyone. All those contacts REALLY helped in the search. MOM loves her new fish. Another happy ending?? I wonder what the fry will grow into[smilie=u: Huge I hope.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

just curious, where did you end up fiding them? What color are they?


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

I found them in a lfs. They are pineapple swords. one is 8" one is 7"


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! That IS huge! Congratulations on finding them! Perseverence paid off! 

Pineapple Swords, eh? They sound neat, and like they'll be right at home in home in your planted tank.

Good Quest!
-Jane


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

They are AWSOME!!! Yes they are right at home in the tank. I already got a swarm of huge fry from them.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

I keep swords too- and I was wondering- Don't they nibble the plants?


----------

